# Looking for Saint-Lubin's piece



## alvarohenrique (Mar 19, 2009)

Dear list members,

I'm looking for the score of this piece: 




So far I had no luck on finding where to sell it, nor the publisher name. Can someone give me a help on this?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

The only score I have by Saint-Lubin is Lucia's Sextet.


----------

